# Autism, Schools, and Northern Virginia



## midnightcelt (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a 6 yr. old son who was diagnosed with 'autistic spectrum disorder' in the UK (I am American, my husband is British). We are currently living in New Zealand, but may return to the Northern Virginia area if life here doesn't work out. My question is: what, if any, help would be available to my son through the public school system in Fairfax County (Centreville area potentially)? Our son is classed as 'high functioning' and has been in a mainstream school in the UK with small class sizes and classroom support (funded by us). I am also concerned about bullying as he was bullied at his previous school in the UK. Many many thanks for any help anyone can offer!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately I don't know anything about programs for austistic children. Have you tried contacting the Centreville school system?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fairfax County Public Schools


----------



## nonie (Aug 4, 2008)

midnightcelt said:


> I have a 6 yr. old son who was diagnosed with 'autistic spectrum disorder' in the UK (I am American, my husband is British). We are currently living in New Zealand, but may return to the Northern Virginia area if life here doesn't work out. My question is: what, if any, help would be available to my son through the public school system in Fairfax County (Centreville area potentially)? Our son is classed as 'high functioning' and has been in a mainstream school in the UK with small class sizes and classroom support (funded by us). I am also concerned about bullying as he was bullied at his previous school in the UK. Many many thanks for any help anyone can offer!



Sorry I can't give you specifics but Fairfax County schools have a reputation for being very good. It is highly desired by families to place their children in Fairfax County schools. Things should be fine.


----------

